# Possible meet at Bluewater in kent?



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Would anyone be intrested in a meet at bluewater shopping center in kent.Easy to get too just of the M25 and A2.Nice surroundings and large open air car parks.My father in law is one of the managers of the centre there and could sort out something if you have suggestions. 
Obviously im not talking saturday afternoon when its packed but perhaps a sunday after the shops shut at around 5-6pm.Let me know what you think please...
Cheers
John[smiley=weneedyou.gif] 
http://www.bluewater.co.uk/
directions here 
http://www.bluewater.co.uk/webfiles/pdf ... %20Map.pdf


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

This would be very popular with my wife as you can guess where she'll be up to 5pm. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yeah its easy for me to get to but ill have to come straight from work. So if ya see a tramp in a TT he hasnt stolen it, It'll just be cause i got up late for work found the closest thing to put on and rushed out the door


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Very interested!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

the french bloke lost in essex would be up to as well


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far:

thehornster
steveh
genocidalduck
Donners
nolive - Bonjour monsieur!

i think there are some areas not open to the public over the back of the centre by the lakes.possibly used for coach parking.could make a good spot for taking pics of your TT.Ill ask if we can get in there,but not till i have a date and enough people intrested.I dont want the father in law to look a plum!!!
Any more for any more?????? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Depending when, I maybe there for some shopping anyway... (if you've room for an S4) :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I would be up for this depending on dates, sounds like a good location for regular meets :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

It would be a good place for regular meets, its easy to find and very accessable.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Roadster owners - make sure you keep your hoods down ;-)


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

The indian bloke in harrow would also be up for it... sporting a new colour for the summer...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far:

thehornster 
steveh 
genocidalduck 
Donners 
nolive 
jampott
Boba FeTT
jiggyjaggy

Its looking like a good suggestion!

Any more for any more?????? [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Jag hows the mini? You brought another TT!?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Got myself on the TT bandwagon again...couldnt resist...that mini was too much of a girlie estate agents car! lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Count me in. I'm always up for a blast down the A13 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

masterofimages said:


> Count me in. I'm always up for a blast down the A13 8)


I live on the A13 by sunny lakeside


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> ******** member possibles so far:
> 
> thehornster
> steveh
> ...


hello the hornster!!!!

thanks for refering to my mother language but I'm not french anymore, actually not since the now infamous "NON"
and because I pay my tax in England (damned rip off on the fuel price by the way :evil: )

For the meet-up at Blue water, I'm sure I will be able to convince some other Essex TTracers to come along. sounds good indeed 

BTW, are any of you guys making the national event in gaydon? Would be nice to meet up over there or even better cruise to the PAG R&D Center :roll:

let me know if you're interested


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like a plan - count me in.

When???


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So when is it going to be, i think it should be before gaydon we seem to have enough people interested


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

If a date is set you can announce it properly and get more interest.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep! Deal me in? :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Turning out like a goodun' nice work Hornster.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

so theres all the interest so whens it gunna be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Depending on which Sunday I could be there too.

I'm down in Hatfield every other weekend, this is one of them..plus 3rd July.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far:

thehornster 
steveh 
genocidalduck 
Donners 
nolive 
jampott 
Boba FeTT 
jiggyjaggy 
masterofimages 
Nando 
upiker2005 
Lisa. 
Spoke to the in law last night and apparently 150cars from essex tried to get into the carpark the other night,suped up saxo's with go faster stripes and cherry bombs.The muppets have to ruin it for everyone else.Bluewater management were not impressed the police stopped them before they could get in.So far there are 11 of us intrested he thinks its best just to turn up unannounced for now as they may not even notice we are there.What do you all think? I personally cant see a problem if we park near Mcdonalds at least you can all get something to drink and eat ,then we would all be paying customers!! ill keep working on him and let you know whats said. 
As for a date i'm not sure as i'm at the airport next sunday(19th) and working the following one(26th) my next available sunday is july 3rd. I might take a drive down there tonight and take a look around see what its like for parking etc and a possible good meeting point.i.e which carpark


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think you would have got a very good turnout anyway on the 26th as there may be something else happening that day. :roll: :lol:

I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with a dozen or so TT's parking in a quiet corner of the car park. It's not like we'll be doing donuts and trying out our mega watt sound systems is it? :? Mind you I can understand Bluewater's management not wanting a precedent set.

Ooh, and I think we should all leave our hoodies at home. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

steveh said:


> I wouldn't have thought there would be a problem with a dozen or so TT's parking in a quiet corner of the car park. It's not like we'll be doing donuts and trying out our mega watt sound systems is it? :?


Speak for yaself 

Naw just kidding.....Honest


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> ******** member possibles so far:
> 
> thehornster
> steveh
> ...


I'm OK with the 3rd of July, just few days before I drive the blue toy back home    would be a perfect timing for me :wink:

PS: as per the mega sound watt system, we're not the typical Essex boyracers driving some bloody tuned french cars(oops I just forgot I'm French and used to do that when I was in my 20ies ), aren't we????


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Room for one more????????????

Also anyone going to Gaydon on the Sunday morning?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> Room for one more????????????
> 
> Also anyone going to Gaydon on the Sunday morning?


I'm sure there is some room indeed, blue water is quite a large venue :lol: but the hornster decides 

as per the cruise to Gaydon, I'm up for it indeed. Have a look a the Essex cruise thread in the event section :wink:

where about are u by the way :?:


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm in Basildon so I'll have to try and make the next Southend meet.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> Room for one more????????????
> 
> Also anyone going to Gaydon on the Sunday morning?


Ray,

Have a look at this thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=44719

it looks as if myself and olivier are going up Sunday, are you going to join us?

If your up for it then post on the above thread.

Cheers

Chris

PS sorry guys for the thread hijack


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far: 
www.bluewater.co.uk

1.thehornster 
2.steveh 
3.genocidalduck 
4.Donners 
5.nolive 
6.jampott 
7.Boba FeTT 
8.jiggyjaggy 
9.masterofimages 
10.Nando 
11.upiker2005 
12.Lisa. 
13.RayRush1

let me know if your not coming and ill remove you from the list! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It looks like sunday 3rd of july then so far! We will worry about which car park nearer the time.Would you prefer an outdoor carpark or an undercover one?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> ******** member possibles so far:
> www.bluewater.co.uk
> 
> 1.thehornster
> ...


that sounds great, I know Essex/kent TT owners will wake up  good initiative you took indeed 

for the "venue", assuming that it will be summer time on the 3rd of July and that the weather will be bright, sunny etc in lovely England.... (so good to have a laugh  ) then an outdoor carpark is fine with me 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

yeah outside car park will be better however our cars will sound better in a covered car park


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Also i have work Sundays i wont finish between 5 and 6 so i may be abit late but i will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> yeah outside car park will be better however our cars will sound better in a covered car park


eh you again showing off with the sound system in the car park....oh by the way, what do you get in your Quattro Sport?

Has it been upgraded to cover the road noise because of the rear seats having gone ?(I remember very well why I didn't buy a 350Z :wink: same poor design)

cheers

Olivier


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > yeah outside car park will be better however our cars will sound better in a covered car park
> ...


to be honest Olivier i odnt know mate. theve done something as ive not noticed any road noise well anymore than in my roadster so i couldnt tell ya, we will find out on the way down to gaydon i guess how noisy it is.but ive had the deomstrator a few times now and not noticed any increase in noise!

Not sure if ill have my sounds put in by then still debating what to have, so just the standard factory install for me at the moment!

Jamie


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I was only teasing :wink: I'm sure than our favourite german engineers(and yes I used to work in germany, they're great  )end up with a robust design ensuring a good noise insulation...

as opposed to the french-japanese ones working for a japanese-french company called NISSAN (and yes I know what I'm talking about as a french engineer :lol: :lol: :lol: ).

BTW, really looking forward to meeting you and seing your motor. 8) quite envious of your wheels m8, when you will see what the previous owner made of mine 

Out of interest, guys, am I the only one driving a coupÃ© without the rear spoiler and soon, blue painted callipers?

just to know if I will bring a bit of exclusivity in the ESSEX TT world :lol:

olivier


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sorry we won't be attending this one now. Can you please cross out JampoTT and Lisa.

Ta


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Sorry we won't be attending this one now. Can you please cross out JampoTT and Lisa.
> 
> Ta


shame since I was looking forward to seing a pink TT


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Sorry we won't be attending this one now. Can you please cross out JampoTT and Lisa.
> 
> Ta


shame since I was looking forward to seing a pink TT


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Smile.

It's not really pink!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Smile.
> 
> It's not really pink!


how do you call the colour of the car in your signature then 

mauve????

only kidding of course :wink:

looking forward to seing you at another meet anyway

olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far: 
www.bluewater.co.uk

1.thehornster 
2.steveh 
3.genocidalduck 
4.Donners 
5.nolive 
6.Boba FeTT 
7.jiggyjaggy 
8.masterofimages 
9.Nando 
10.upiker2005 
11.RayRush1

let me know if your not coming and ill remove you from the list! 


Maybe next time lisa and jampott,thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Sunday 3rd July is perfect for me! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

So Hornster is it all sorted ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> So Hornster is it all sorted ?


You must have read my mind! ive just this minute got back from there. Met the missus for lunch and sat by the lake,very nice.

Anyway back to buisness,i think the best car park is probably in front of the marks and spencers building.Its the first one you see when coming down the slip road from the A2.Has the food court to the right of it (tall glass structure supposed to resemble a lipstick).















If we go to the front of it nearest the road we should see people as they come down the slip road.Meet at around 6pm,shops would have been shut an hour.what do you think?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

what time are you guys thinking for this?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

6 pm

mark what happened to stopping at he services? couldnt hear a word you was saying!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So Hornster is it all sorted ?
> ...


I will be shopping the whole day over there so it's Ok with me


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Shopping all day!!!!  someones got some money :wink: do ya know how expensive it is there :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did my calipers oliver.A friend owns a garage and i needed two tyres for MOT.so while it was in there he put it up on his stand,i manged to do all four in 3hrs doing two coats.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Someone will be buying even more fancy shoes i expect


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Shopping all day!!!!  someones got some money :wink: do ya know how expensive it is there :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Did my calipers oliver.A friend owns a garage and i needed two tyres for MOT.so while it was in there he put it up on his stand,i manged to do all four in 3hrs doing two coats.


working for FORD, I make some good money indeed :wink: and I knew before moving in, that this country was a real rip off, so let's say that I've sensibly negociated my hourly rate :lol:

as per the callipers, I'm glad you made it indeed  I'm proud of my blue ones but still missing some nice Audi rings  to be sticked onto

Oh BTW, I had to replace the two rear tyres on my car last week, so I sympathize :? but my wheels are 17" not 19" like yours :roll:

anyway see u on Sunday then


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Someone will be buying even more fancy shoes i expect [/quote]

nope, prsents for family and friends that I will be visiting the week after a long but very enjoybale journey from London to Nimes with the TT 8)

as per the shoes, only buy them in France or Italy I'm afraid :lol: and yes I fancy shoes :twisted:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> 6 pm
> 
> mark what happened to stopping at he services? couldnt hear a word you was saying!


what I was trying to say was I didn't need the toilet, my gf didn't, I knew you didn't and we had lost the guy that did so.....


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > 6 pm
> ...


eh, it wasn't me....too much busy to play with a carrera4s on my way back home :twisted: was quitea "short" journey in the end 

see u on sunday guys, i'm off to Germany for the rest of the week :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> 6 pm
> 
> mark what happened to stopping at he services? couldnt hear a word you was saying!


I thought we were stopping! :lol: I nearly pissed myself by the time i got home. 

I was about 5 cars behind you guys on the M40/M25 and couldnt get near you. I didnt see mark leave the M25, and i lost sight of you Jamie around the A10.

What happened to Nando, i thouht he was behind me on the M40 but it was a black TT (TEJ??)

Wicked day!

Chris

Ps I may be there on Sunday, but im moving house Friday so ill see how im fixed.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > 6
> > What happened to Nando, i thouht he was behind me on the M40 but it was a black TT (TEJ??)


Hmmm - I basically missed the turning onto the M40 
I lost you guys at the last roundabout so was bombing along trying to catch up... only to miss the 'f'ing slip road. It was a bit tucked away :roll: 
By time I'd chucked a 'u'y - you guys would have been long gone.

Tej was obviously more attentive! Did you like his angel eyes?

See you sunday


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nando said:


> Hmmm - I basically missed the turning onto the M40
> 
> I lost you guys at the last roundabout so was bombing along trying to catch up... only to miss the 'f'ing slip road. It was a bit tucked away :roll:
> By time I'd chucked a 'u'y - you guys would have been long gone.
> ...


Ryan,

I kept expecting you to appear in my rear view mirror! 

TEJ looked menacing in my mirror, the angel eyes look cool. 8)

I moved over to let him past and i think he probably caught up with Mark and Jamie.

See you Sunday, if i can make it.

Chris

PS 'U'-Y - I like it!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

renton72 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > 6 pm
> ...


hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can imagine you was busting at the event, hahaha, sorry mate I thought you had bailed out so I kept going.

I left teh M25 the junction before A10.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

itsallaboutmark said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


You know its dangerous to hold it for to long :lol:

I was following Mark and lost all sight of you Chris i did see Nando though because i was wondering why he didnt take the slip road off to the M25 :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I was following Mark and lost all sight of you Chris i did see Nando though because i was wondering why he didnt take the slip road off to the M25 :lol:


I didnt even make it onto the M40 so that wasnt me...  :roll:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

hahaha well after all this are we all going to meet at the bluewater meet as you all seem like top blokes.
I am working in Bedford at the AAA athletics that day but should be finished around 5 so will blast on down.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

itsallaboutmark said:


> hahaha well after all this are we all going to meet at the bluewater meet as you all seem like top blokes.
> I am working in Bedford at the AAA athletics that day but should be finished around 5 so will blast on down.


ditto.

I have a work do on Sat [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] so I will awake just in time to get to Bluey


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I was following Mark and lost all sight of you Chris i did see Nando though because i was wondering why he didnt take the slip road off to the M25 :lol:
> ...


Sorry mate ust saw a black TT assumed it was you......... Didnt even make the M40 lol im not laughing honest   :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.


Got the 6cd changer in mine,your welcome to try it!

john


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.
> ...


Nice one mate! :wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.
> ...


snap, I'm sre there will be plenty.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Boba FeTT said:


> Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.


Remove the Celine Dion CD and try something else :lol:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Nando said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.
> ...


And there was me thinking he was a Westlife fan.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Westlife [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody coming to the meet have a cd changer/cart? Having probs with mine, says no cd :? Wouldent mind trying out someones in my car to see if it works or not, hope its just the magazine and not something more serious.
> ...


Please! I only listen to Bros.


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm in Brighton fishing for Mackerel with my boys on Sunday but might be able to get along to Blue Water 6ish? Dya think you'll still be around then? :?:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > So Hornster is it all sorted ?
> ...


6pm sounds like a good'un


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

upiker2005 said:


> I'm in Brighton fishing for Mackerel with my boys on Sunday but might be able to get along to Blue Water 6ish? Dya think you'll still be around then? :?:


We arn't meeting till 6pm so we'll be there pal!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

******** member possibles so far: 

www.bluewater.co.uk

thehornster 
genocidalduck 
Donners 
nolive 
Boba FeTT 
jiggyjaggy 
masterofimages 
Nando 
upiker2005 
RayRush1 
itsallaboutmark

Are all you guy's still coming ? 6pm in front of M&S

let me know if your not coming and ill remove you from the list!


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

I should be coming, I finish work in Bedford at 5 so will get down asap.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm there


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> i'm there


Already, hope youve got your sleeping bag 

I'll be there hopefully for six but possibly just after


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > i'm there
> ...


didn't want to miss the turning :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, can't make it now. The wife has an art exhibition this week and apparently I'm helping her with it. :roll:

Next time.


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Just so i know, what's the plan for Sunday?

Are you all planning to stay at bluewater car park or is the plan to drive over to a nearby watering hole for a couple of (low alcohol) beers?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Just so i know, what's the plan for Sunday?
> 
> Are you all planning to stay at bluewater car park or is the plan to drive over to a nearby watering hole for a couple of (low alcohol) beers?


I have no idea im a meet virgin  but a few low alcohol beers sounds nice


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Heres a suggestion for a pub ,its about five minutes away from bluewater.
http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

map http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

i went there a few years ago and it was nice then,looks like its been improved since.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Wont be able to make it for drinks guys but will pop by the car park for a while as I have to be in Erith for 7.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hey hey wasi the first back, cant have been. Nice meeting you guys well except olivier and ali and Ryan? (nando)  but only cause ive all ready met yas, good to see you again,

Oh and Mark and Ray where were you, we waited for ages!  well about 5 minutes


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah good to see yous again. Sorry I had to fly but it was always gona be a quickie as I was on my way back from Brighton.

Thanks for the Cider John and the Coke for my Jake - We owe ya 2! :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see you all again and nice to meet you John and Anthony (& Sophie(?  ))

I have a sneaking suspicion that Nolive took a wrong turn - I'm not the only one :lol: Come on - any reason why you left the M25 to rejoin it again? :roll: :wink:

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry guys I didnt finish work till late and was pretty tired.
Next time...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice too finally meet you all, [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Ali,Jamie,Ryan,Dave and Jake,Olivier,Anthony and Sophie [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
And there was i thinking you'd all be boy racers,well i was right about Jamie :wink:

Here are the pictures i took although not as many as Anthony i expect :lol:

http://community.webshots.com/album/385040156EZjZul
if you want plates removed let me know!

See ya again guys !

Take it easy

TTheHornster
John


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Nice too finally meet you all, [smiley=cheers.gif]
> Ali,Jamie,Ryan,Dave and Jake,Olivier,Anthony and Sophie [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> And there was i thinking you'd all be boy racers,well i was right about Jamie :wink:
> 
> ...


People have the complete wrong opinon off me <sigh> I'm a good guy i swear!

I'm telling ya if this carries on im gunna have to start cutting some heads off  Yes CUT HIS HEAD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

yep was good to see the Gay(don) :lol: :lol: :lol: guys again indeed and good to meet you John, Anthony&Sophie, Dave 

I'm off for two weeks very shortly now so enjoy driving your toys in the Uk, I personaly will do that in France 8) 8) 8) ...well if I'm not stopped by the b%$Â£^&&y french police :evil:

take care

PS for Nando: I drove the M25 further the junction 29 and took the exit to Upminster , as usual:evil: and I 'm sure I was back home before you


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sure you were home much before me - as soon as Jamie was out of sight, I stuck to the speed limits. He really is a bad influence... :twisted: :wink:

have a good holiday


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry guys, had inlaw family round for sunday dinner and they decided they were going to stay longer than I had hoped! :?

I tried yawning a lot at around 5:30 but they didn't take the hint!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Sorry guys, had inlaw family round for sunday dinner and they decided they were going to stay longer than I had hoped! :?
> 
> I tried yawning a lot at around 5:30 but they didn't take the hint!!


Sorry you couldn't make it.We were more worried we shot of to early and you missed us.Left directions on the forum for the pub just in case.

Maybe next time eh?

john
_TT_ hehornster


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> I'm sure you were home much before me - as soon as Jamie was out of sight, I stuck to the speed limits. He really is a bad influence... :twisted: :wink:
> 
> have a good holiday


Bad influence, what a cheek i only put my foot down abit cause you was pushing me


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello guys who made it yesterday (or were supposed to make it and droped out in the end yeh Ray this one is for you :evil: what a poor excuse with the in law stuff :wink: )

I've just noticed the huge amount of reviews of our Bluewater meet. It seems that there are a lot of shy TT owners arounds 

hey guys out there, it doesn't hurt to have a couple of pints and talk about the TT at the same time  feel free to come along next time we are nice people :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Guys ive started another thread for another meet.i want to make the most of the weather.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 648#500648

have a read if you think of something else that could be added p.m me

What do you think about the dates?

cheers

_TT_ hehornster


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes good to meet you all, John did you try out Anthony's hold the button down to close/open windows? It works! had my car for nearly two years and had no idea :lol: cheers Anthony and John for the drink :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Boba FeTT said:


> Yes good to meet you all, John did you try out Anthony's hold the button down to close/open windows? It works! had my car for nearly two years and had no idea :lol: cheers Anthony and John for the drink :wink:


Yeah works fine.i left it parked outside the house and waited for the neighbour to walk past,then put it up and down.She thought there was something wrong with it :lol:


----------

